# SMOKEHOUSE PRO 50 or 100



## akronpadre (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any familiarity with this smokehouse?  I purchased it from Cabella's.  Any advice?

http://www.cabelas.com/smokers-accessories-cabelas-pro-series-smokers.shtml#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 3, 2012)

I added a link for you to the smokers if that's ok.

With one exception, the reviews are all positive.    That's a pretty good indicator, plus manufacturer improvements since the on negative review has probably addressed those problems; one with over a year with it indicates no problems.  Sounds the one negative may also have been not properly cleaned and maintained.  Sounds like a good unit!  For the price difference, if it were me, I'd go with the 100 vs the 50; your needs suddenly grow as you attract more friendly neighbors and endless cousins while the thin blue rolls through the neighborhood, lol!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 3, 2012)

I was told that they're made by PS Seasoning & Spices, that's all I know about them.

https://www.psseasoning.com/index.cfm/act/products.view/category_id/50

~Martin


----------



## texacajun (Dec 3, 2012)

These are made by Pro Smoker 'N Roaster. They have the Cabela's name on them. There web site is

http://www.prosmokernroaster.com/index.php?page=model-pk100p


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 3, 2012)

Pro Smoker 'N Roaster and PS Seasonings are the same bunch of folks.


~Martin


----------

